# Castor-JDO mit Threads



## Karlsruhe bei Nacht (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

kennt/hat jemand ein Beispielprogramm (vorzugsweise eine Struts-Web-Applikation), das in parallel laufenden Threads Castor-JDO für das Data-Binding einsetzt?

Das Ergebnis der Metasuchmaschinen ist sehr mager.

--
Karlsruhe bei Nacht


----------



## Thanni (11. Mai 2004)

keine ahnung google spukt ein bissel was aus:

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&i...-JDO"+Threads+"Data-Binding"&btnG=Suche&meta=

guck da mal

gruß thanni


----------



## Karlsruhe bei Nacht (11. Mai 2004)

Problem:
Jeder Zugriff auf die Web-Applikation wird in einem eigenen Thread behandelt.
Das JDO-Datenbank-Objekt ist nicht Thread-sicher.

Jede Transaktion in einen synchronized-Block zu setzen, ginge sehr zulasten der Performanz.
Gibt es eine andere Lösung?


----------



## Karlsruhe bei Nacht (12. Mai 2004)

Ich bitte einen Moderator, den Thread ins J2EE-Forum verschieben.


----------



## Karlsruhe bei Nacht (12. Mai 2004)

Ist Hibernate (JBOSS) in dieser Hinsicht vielleicht besser geeignet? Hat jemand Erfahrung damit im Zusammenhang mit Web-Applikationen?


----------

